# Mehrere 24VDC Netzteile im Schaltschrank



## konstruktion-stz (16 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bei unserer aktuellen Planung haben wir das Problem, dass wir eine Menge an Strom bei der 24V Versorgung benötigen.
Hier haben wir 2 DC Aktuatoren mit jeweils 13.5A und 4 Stepper Motoren mit jeweils 3.9A. In Summe etwa 39A.
Dazu kommt eine Latte an Sensorik, Aktorik, ET200SP und ein Sinamics Verbund. In Summe etwa 60A.

Nun kann ich ja 2 Netzteile (20 und 40A) verwenden und die 0V miteinander verbinden. Schön und gut.
Ich benötige dann eben Klemmen für die 0V die diesen höheren Strom führen können. Geht dann schon in Richtung 10mm².

Nun meine Frage, kann ich auch für jedes Netzteil separate 0V Klemmen nutzen und nur über den PE praktisch miteinander verbinden.
Hätte dann denn Vorteil, dass ich nicht so große Klemmen für eine gesamt 0V Klemme benötige. 
Evtl. kann sich das 20A Netzteil auch noch erhöhen.

Wie macht ihr das bei Anlagen die einen höheren 24V Strombedarf haben.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Hier haben wir 2 DC Aktuatoren mit jeweils 13.5A


Ich würde die Steuerspannung nicht auf die Spannung legen, an der DC-Motoren hängen.
Ich würde hier zwei (oder mehr ) eigene 24V Kreise aufbauen.



konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das bei Anlagen die einen höheren 24V Strombedarf haben.


Ggf. mehrere 24V Kreise aufbauen. Nicht so Geschichten mit 10² oder 16² anfangen. Evtl. noch einmal diese 24V Motoren überdenken. Gibt es keine andere Lösung ( z.B. 230V... )


----------



## konstruktion-stz (16 Februar 2022)

Der Plan ist natürlich die Steuerung und Aktorik auf verschiedene Netzteile aufzuteilen.
Die 24V Aktuatoren sind schon fest von der Mechanik eingeplant und wahrscheinlkich auch schon eingekauft.
In diesen Zeiten muss man früher bestellen. 
Werde dann wohl die 0V jedes Netzteiles über den PE auf ein gemeinsames Potential führen,
damit ich den Querschnitt der Klemmen nicht so groß dimensionieren muss.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Nun kann ich ja 2 Netzteile (20 und 40A) verwenden und die 0V miteinander verbinden. Schön und gut.
> Ich benötige dann eben Klemmen für die 0V die diesen höheren Strom führen können. Geht dann schon in Richtung 10mm².


Ich verstehe nicht, welche StromBelastung Du für die besagte Klemme erwartest. 20 A, 40 A, 60 A?
Wenn Du nicht auch noch auf die Idee kommst, die beiden 24V-Anschlüsse miteinander zu verbinden, woher sollen dann die "AusgleichsStröme" zwischen beiden Netzteilen kommen?


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2022)

Wenn Du auch Sensoren von verschiedenen 24V-Netzteilen auf die selbe SPS-Eingangskarte legst, dann *musst* Du die 0V richtig betriebsmäßig verbinden und nicht nur über den PE auf gleiches Potential bringen. Ich würde "vorsichtshalber" auf jeden Fall die 0V der Netzteile verbinden, auch wenn es nicht nötig sein sollte. An Schaltschränken wird später gerne von Leuten 'rumgebastelt, die sich um eine evtl. nötige Verbindung der Netzteile keine Gedanken machen ...

Harald


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Wenn ich die 0V Klemme für beide Netzteile verwende dann gehe ich im Normalfall davon aus, dass diese schon für die 60A ausgelegt sein sollte.
Die 24 V Anschlüsse gehen über Selektivitätsmodule auf ihre eigenen Klemmen.
Die Trennung ist eigentlich so gedacht, dass eben die Aktoren (2x13.5A und 4x3.9A) an das 40A Netzteil angeschlossen werden.
Dieses Netzteil soll nur als Spannungsversorgung dieser Aktoren dienen. Der Rest wie SPS und Sensorik ist auf einem separaten
"Steuerungsnetzteil".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 0V Klemme für beide Netzteile verwende dann gehe ich im Normalfall davon aus, dass diese schon für die 60A ausgelegt sein sollte.


Kannst du den Satz einmal genauer erklären?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Wenn ich beide Netzteile vollständig belaste und den 0V Anschluss dieser beiden Netzteile auf eine gemeinsame 0V Klemme (wo alle 0V Leitungen angeschlossen werden) zusammenfasse, gehe ich doch davon aus, dass diese dann doch für die 60A ausgelegt sein sollte oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

Warum möchtest du bei einer Gesamtleistung von 60A 0V Klemmen verbauen, welche 60A abkönnen.
Ich würde z.B. pro Netzteil ( nehmen wir einmal an du verbaust 3x 20A ) jeweils eine 0V Klemmleiste aufbauen,
ausgelegt z.b. auf die 20A und eben zusätzlich diese drei 0V Klemmleisten jeweils um sie auf das gleiche Potential
zu bringen einmal verbinden ( z.B. mit 2.5² ).


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Die Überlegung war dann eben, dass diese Verbindung für ein gemeinsames Potential über die Brücke (gnge) der 0V Klemme zur PE Klemme erfolgt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Die Überlegung war dann eben, dass diese Verbindung für ein gemeinsames Potential über die Brücke (gnge) der 0V Klemme zur PE Klemme erfolgt.


Da frage ich mich als erstes einmal, ist GRÜN-GELB überhaupt erlaubt für eine Funktionserde?
Und was habt ihr da für eine Farbe für 24V Masse? Dunkelblau??


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

In welcher Farbe sollte den diese Brücke sonst ausgeführt werden? Ist grüngelb falsch?
Wir machen das schon immer so. Wurde sogar in Konstruktionsrichtlinien eines großen deutschen Unternehmens so gefordert.
Unsere Masseleitung ist aktuell noch Dunkelblau. Bei manchen Kunden führen wir die 0V mittlerweile auch in Blau/Weiß aus.
Werden wir auch bei unseren eigenen Anlagen jetzt dann so machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe sollte den diese Brücke sonst ausgeführt werden? Ist grüngelb falsch?


Das frage ich dich. Ich konstruiere keine Schaltschränke ( bzw. seit 20 Jahren schon nicht mehr ). Im Feld sehe
ich diese Brücke immer als transparente Einzelader. Ob dies so in irgendeiner Norm steht kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich bin da nicht auf dem laufenden.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Ich sehe natürlich meist immer nur unsere eigenen Schaltschränke.  
Habe diese Verbindung aber auch schon bei anderen in GNYE gesehen.
In der EN60204 habe ich auf die schnelle auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du bei einer Gesamtleistung von 60A 0V Klemmen verbauen, welche 60A abkönnen.
> Ich würde z.B. pro Netzteil ( nehmen wir einmal an du verbaust 3x 20A ) jeweils eine 0V Klemmleiste aufbauen,
> ausgelegt z.b. auf die 20A und eben zusätzlich diese drei 0V Klemmleisten jeweils um sie auf das gleiche Potential
> zu bringen einmal verbinden ( z.B. mit 2.5² ).


Hierzu noch einmal :
Es ist zwar richtig, das bei z.B. 3 Netzteilen à 20A in jeder Einzel-Rückleitung dann auch nur 20A fliessen können - auf der Gesamt-Klemmleiste kann es aber zu der Strom-Summe von 60A kommen. Normale Klemmen-Brücken sind dafür nicht ausgelegt. Außerdem ist bei einer "langen" Minus-Klemmleiste zu berücksichtigen, dass es beim Brücken zu Übergangswiderständen und damit Spannungsabfällen kommt. Das ist ein Punkt, der von ganz vielen Schaltschrankbauern anscheinend immer wieder gerne NICHT berücksichtigt wird (das gilt natürlich genauso auch für Plus-Klemmleisten ).
Wie auch immer ... du solltest also schauen, dass deine Klemmen-Brückung für den möglichen Gesamtstrom ausgelegt ist ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> auf der Gesamt-Klemmleiste kann es aber zu der Strom-Summe von 60A kommen.


Kannst du mir erklären, wie bei drei Masseklemmleisten ( je eine pro 20A Netzteil ) von der linkesten Klemme des linken Masseklemmblock
zur rechtesten Klemme des rechten Masseklemmblock bis zu 60A fließen können?

Die 24 V Seite der 3 Netzteile ist nicht gekoppelt, nur die Masse.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Das war ja der Stein des Anstosses. Sollen/Müssen die 0V Klemmen die ganzen 60A abkönnen. Die 0V des größeren Netzteiles dienen nur als Spannungsversorg zweier 24VDC Motoren und 4 Steppermotoren. Dieses Netzteil wird auch für nichts anderes verwendet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären, wie bei drei Masseklemmleisten ( je eine pro 20A Netzteil ) von der linkesten Klemme des linken Masseklemmblock
> zur rechtesten Klemme des rechten Masseklemmblock bis zu 60A fließen können?


Es ist eine Frage was an der Klemmleiste wo angeschlossen ist (die Rede war ja von einer Klemmleiste für Masse).
Wird die Klemmleiste schlau aufgebaut dann wird das nicht geschehen. Ich kenne aber auch (oder vor Allem) die Variante, dass ganz links 3 Stück 10²-Klemmen sitzen, die den Minus-Anschluss der jeweiligen Netzteile aufnehmen, und dann nach Rechts folgend die Abnehmer-Klemmen ...
Wenn man aber es so aufbaut (von Links nach Rechts) : Netzteil 1 - Abnehmer-Klemmen - Netzteil 2 - Abnehmer-Klemmen - Netzteil 3
dann wird es sicherlich "etwas" entspannter. Trotzdem weißt du ja am Ende noch nicht sicher was an den Abnehmer-Klemmen wo angeschlossen ist - die (Zwischen-) Summe kann also immer noch größer sein ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> (die Rede war ja von einer Klemmleiste für Masse).


Du hast ja meinen Text zitiert, in meinem Text war von 3 separaten Klemmleisten die Rede welche nur zum Potentialausgleich verbunden werden.
Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin, eine große Masseklemmleiste mit 0,5m Länge und 10² Anschlüssen zu realisieren. Nicht nur aus technischer Sicht sondern auch wegen späteren Fehlersuchen...


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Die Überlegung wäre eben nun wie schon geschrieben, für jedes Netzteil einen separaten 0V-Klemmen Block aufzubauen.
1x Steuerung (20A) und 1x Motoren (40A). Die Klemmen entprechend zu dimensionieren und einmal pro "Block" auf PE zu gehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Die Klemmen entprechend zu dimensionieren und einmal pro "Block" auf PE zu gehen.


Und die Blöcke miteinander zu verbinden als Ausgleich.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Februar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> (die Rede war ja von einer Klemmleiste für Masse).


Irritierenderweise sprach der TE von ...


konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wenn ich beide Netzteile vollständig belaste und den 0V Anschluss dieser beiden Netzteile auf *eine gemeinsame 0V Klemme (wo alle 0V Leitungen angeschlossen werden)* zusammenfasse, gehe ich doch davon aus, dass diese dann doch für die 60A ausgelegt sein sollte oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und die Blöcke miteinander zu verbinden als Ausgleich.


Unabhängig von der PE Verbindung ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

Die PE-Verbindung hat für mich erstmal nichts mit dem Masse-Ausgleich (der Masse-Zusammenschaltung der Netzteile untereinander) zu tun.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und die Blöcke miteinander zu verbinden als Ausgleich.
> ...


Natürlich.
Du kannst nicht drüber nachdenken, ob Du die Verbindung für 60A auslegen willst und auf der anderen Seite mit grüngelb PE ausführen. Der grüngelb ist für Schutzleiter und Potentialausgleich, aber nicht für betriebsmäßig Strom führende Leiter. Die Verbindung der 0V-Blöcke untereinander muß in der Farbe der 0V-Leiter ausgeführt werden und unabhängig von einer zusätzlichen Erdung mit PE durch grüngelb funktionieren.

Harald


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Okay. Wir sind bis jetzt immer mit einem Netzteil ausgekommen.  (Neuland).
Dann dimensioniere ich die 0V Verbindung aufgrund des Querschnitts der Anschlussklemmen der 0V Klemmleiste.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Dann dimensioniere ich die 0V Verbindung aufgrund des Querschnitts der Anschlussklemmen der 0V Klemmleiste.


??


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Wenn ich beispielsweise zwei Netzteile mit jeweils 20A nutze und dafür Klemmen mit 4mm² vorsehe,
würde ich die Verbindung eben mit 4mm² ausführen. Der Satz war vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wenn ich beispielsweise zwei Netzteile mit jeweils 20A nutze und dafür Klemmen mit 4mm² vorsehe


Und dann schließt du deine Masse-Einzeladern mit 0,5/0,75² von Schützen usw. auf 4² Klemmen an?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

Die fraglichen Klemmen (ggf. Federzug) können ja zumeißt bis 2,5² - nun könntest du ja vom Netzteil kommend mit mehreren 2,5² Leitungen auf deine Masse-Klemmleiste gehen und idealerweise an unterschiedlichen Punkten (bei 3 Stück z.B. Anfang - Mitte - Ende := Querschnitt effektiv 7,5²)


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Eine 4mm² Federzugklemme geht runter bis auf 0.2mm². Wäre somit für den Draht kein Problem. Sieht vielleicht nicht sonderlich elegant aus.
Generell sollte ich ja zu jedem Netzteil das ich einsetze auch die passend dimensionierte 0V Klemme nutzen.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die fraglichen Klemmen (ggf. Federzug) können ja zumeißt bis 2,5² - nun könntest du ja vom Netzteil kommend mit mehreren 2,5² Leitungen auf deine Masse-Klemmleiste gehen und idealerweise an unterschiedlichen Punkten (bei 3 Stück z.B. Anfang - Mitte - Ende := Querschnitt effektiv 7,5²)


Habe ich auch schon mal gesehen. Jedoch alle Leitungen am Anfang der Klemmleiste angeschlossen. Wo liegt der Vorteil der von dir vorgeschlagenen Aufteilung Anfang - Mitte - Ende. Hoffe das ist keine blöde Frage.


----------



## Ludewig (17 Februar 2022)

Interessanter Ansatz. 
Wir haben aus unseren Anlagen in F, E, und NL gelernt, dass es in Wechselstromkreisen günstiger ist, den N mitzuschalten und gehen mittlerweile dazu über, auch bei 24VDC die nachgeschalteten Stromkreise über zweipolige Sicherungen abzuschalten. Dann erfolgt die Reduzierung auf der Ebene der Sicherungen.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (17 Februar 2022)

... ohne Worte


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Vorteil der von dir vorgeschlagenen Aufteilung Anfang - Mitte - Ende. Hoffe das ist keine blöde Frage.


Na das der komplette Strom nicht über die Klemmen-Steckbrücke und über die gesamte Klemmleistenlänge fließt sondern
aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na das der komplette Strom nicht über die Klemmen-Steckbrücke und über die gesamte Klemmleistenlänge fließt sondern
> aufgeteilt wird.


... und ein möglicher Spannungsabfall auf der Klemmleiste minimiert wird ...


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und ein möglicher Spannungsabfall auf der Klemmleiste minimiert wird ...


Das leuchtet ein. Manchmal dauert es einach länger.  Danke euch für eure Antworten. Habe jetzt auf jeden Fall die notwendigen Infos wie ich die Netzeile nun anschliesse und die 0V verteile.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Manchmal dauert es einach länger.  Danke euch für eure Antworten.


Genau dafür ist aber so ein Forum nun aber auch da ...


----------



## Hesse (17 Februar 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Die Klemmen entprechend zu dimensionieren und einmal pro "Block" auf PE zu gehen.


das kollidiert dann damit :


PN/DP schrieb:


> dann *musst* Du die 0V richtig betriebsmäßig verbinden und nicht nur über den PE auf gleiches Potential bringen.


das sehe ich auch so ...


----------



## konstruktion-stz (17 Februar 2022)

Werde die 0V miteinander verbinden. Es gibt jetzt ja ein paar Lösungsansätze dies vernünftig zu machen.


----------

